# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Trip report, Boardie Bash 2014...best trip yet

## groove16

this report brought to you by the regulars at the suck, bang and blow bar!!!!lmbo...

flip got fired up every time Rasta Stan made this announcement...

Our 5th trip to Negril and it turned out to be the best...thanks to all the great people that we shared time with...

I left on my trip on my birthday on April 16th...bed at 230 up at 430am, take the Groomes transportation for the 1.5 hrs to the ATL airport...

no problems...landed in MoBay at 1144am...rounded the corner and saw the biggest line I ever encountered...both sides full and lined up thru the que lines and up the ramp...

well after 1.5 hours, i finally got through...gather my checked bags and then stand in the customs line, after 30 minutes in this line, i get to the front and am told that i need to go to the declare line...Too many bags for one person...i had 2 checked bags, a carryon and a laptop case, all full to the rim...I get to the declare line, get all my bags searched and thrown all over the place, they confiscate most of my water guns for promoting violence to the kids, lol, amongst the crayons, books, toys, flash cards, candy, tooth brushes, etc that we had...i was not the only one getting searched and getting aggrivated...I didnt know if my driver was still there...but finally, i am there...and i see my name on a cardboard and there is my ride...it is now 220, 2.5 hours later...

but in 15 minutes, i have started my 1st sub and am getting to know my new driver....Godwin transfers...love godwin...

Godwin asks if i am in a hurry, and I said no, I am all good now...so we cruise slowly, talking about the various places as we pass through....in most other trips, we are getting there as fast as possible due to my request, but godwin made this trip more laid back and it was great...stopped at the Sly Bar in Green Island for a stripe and a sub...lol common theme around here...lol...https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/...34953464_n.jpg

godwin asked if i mind if he picked up a guy on the road, and i said no, i dont care...so we back up and pick up Rocky...he is a bartender at tamboo...

Rains on the way in...rains while i check in...rains while i get settled...i have my phone and place an order for some subs, i like a variety, and then go to varanda and watch the rain fall...it is really coming down....lasts about 30 more minutes...I am very happy with my room....

I walk to yellow bird..it is about 6 so i get a round of 2 4 1 dirty bannanas...and as they are closing get one more 2 4 1 purple rain, and walk to sunnyside/myrnas store...get a couple fruit juices for the room..I love the minute maid fruit chillers...not the same as the ones here..Rains again until sunset...i pick up a box lunch at one mile, get a 6pack of stripe and stock the fridge in the room for the night...chat with Janet for awhile on fb...wed is roots night, live band with a cover...about 4 people in there at 1030, so head to bourbon beach...alot more people...dj, and dancers...early night due to the long travel day, back in the room by midnight...

----------


## Roy Mon !

Looking forward to your trip report. Let the party begin !!

----------


## Jambarney

Shout out Groove!! 2 cool cats in that pic! Talked to Godwin a few hours ago. 

Late,

Jamb

----------


## groove16

missed u guys....

----------


## groove16

my wife said i looed a "HOT MESS"    if u look close, u can see my pockets full of all my crap, tip money etc...pants woulnt stay up..lol....


> Shout out Groove!! 2 cool cats in that pic! Talked to Godwin a few hours ago. 
> 
> Late,
> 
> Jamb

----------


## nutz4travel

"early night due to the long travel day, back in the room by midnight..."

LOL - you kill me!  Looking forward to more  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

thursday morning 4/17/14

up at 830...out to the beach...I decide to walk to Negril Palms and check out our next place to stay...It is all the way at the "other" end of the beach...we have never stayed past white sands, and have only walked this end a few times...so off i go...

stop at Bar B Barn, where I see regulars John and Bettye...we met these two at Bbb last year, they are from our home state of georgia, about 3 hours away from us..they have been coming 20+ years, and are staying 77 days this trip...

talked to Michael, security at Legends...love me some michael

stop at Myrnas store for a juice and some cheese, got a piece of warm coco bread from beach vendor and that was breakfast. 

walked to the Palms, checked out the property, made sure our reservations were good, and then my walk back..









all of these pics are of Negril Palms...

colors of Jamaica...all these shops sales almost anything u want..

----------


## kaycee

Nice!  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

the area around tree house...the beach seemed even bigger later in the week






some conch and fish caught early this morning...check out the spear gun

----------


## groove16

crystal waters
trampoline at margaritaville
more m'ville





chances, home of some great pizza


i personally hope the jet skis stay here...sure is more peaceful


constuction at the new firefly bar...getting ready for the boardie bash...

----------


## Honey518

Loving the pictures... :Smile:

----------


## groove16

sun beach



sand sculture on the beach..was told it had been here for a couple days..thoought it was fred flintstones car, but upon futher review, appears to be a turtle





fruit vendor on the beach...bag of pineapple for 1.00




white sands..the tower is a great place to take pics...

----------


## Patricia

Great pictures!!!!

----------


## groove16

nirvana





statutes for sale
how in the heck do u get it home?


horses on the beach


tonys hut==great place for a cold beverage


selling the stuff around Negril Sun, one of my friends favorite bars

----------


## groove16

lunch menu at room on the beach


another stop at sunnyside and mynas store




a few more steps up the beach



alfred ocean palace..great food during the day, and live reggae at night


and finish up my walk at bourbon beach...room is across the street...

----------


## groove16

went back to the room, chilled on the veranda with a sub and stripe...decided to walk to canoe for the webcast...stopped by corner bar tables across the strreet, like always...walked on up the hill..on the way to canoe, lenbert saw me walking. he recognized me, stopped and i jumped on the bus...i rode a few stops with him and then walked back down to canoe...

1st stop was swordfish






next up was home sweet home...had never been here...my drivers girlfriend, Tina, runs the place...very sweet lady

----------


## groove16

walked back down to canoe...saw rob and lisa for the 1st time, saw babelew, rasta stan, my rasta friend dwight, and my driver godwin was also there with some clients...

Sasanya Dawson was singing tonight...




godwin and his guests



our old friend dwight

----------


## groove16

the road outside of canoe door


beach dog at canoe


band at canoe


rasta stan and crew




and the sunset

----------


## billndonna

Awesome pictures and report,keep it coming Groove & thanks for sharing!

----------


## murph

Sweet report groove!!!

----------


## Reggae Roy

Fantastic!

----------


## Lady Jane

Loving all the pics Groove. Felt like I just walked the beach. Keep posting please

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I dont know if I am going to make it til Aug. lol.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for a great report!

----------


## Maryann

Love the photos!

----------


## 68Stang

The photos are great as well as the captions.  13 more days till we are on a plane to MBJ then the beach!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Great Pictures.... makes realize  I really need a vacation

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

I was wondering if you were ever gonna start this thing.  :Smile: 
I think that's the first time I've ever seen you in long pants.
Keep the great pictures and tutorial coming my friend. 
Great stuff so far!

----------


## groove16

> I was wondering if you were ever gonna start this thing. 
> I think that's the first time I've ever seen you in long pants.
> Keep the great pictures and tutorial coming my friend. 
> Great stuff so far!


loved meeting and hanging with u guys....but i already knew i would....

----------


## nori

thanks sooo much for the great pictures! 
sounds like you had one fine time.

----------


## groove16

many more days to go, got way too many pics this time to sort through...maybe a video or two, if i can ever figure that out...I'm still in the backwoods and technology passed me by...

----------


## bjritz

Loving this report groove, amazing pics.

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Loving this report groove, amazing pics.


 Same here !!!

----------


## jojo p

I don't know if I'm going to make it till August, either. !!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Muzikdoc

Thanks Groove....I'm ready to head back!!

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx for the pics, soon come

----------


## kaycee

Awesome pics!!

----------


## mmoffat1980

Thank you so much for such a wonderful report. It's like I'm walking 2 steps behind you down memory lane! Both you and your wife were such a pleasure to meet and I hope we cross paths again. And yes your awareness of the time was very amusing and somewhat impressive given our surroundings to both Hubby and I :-)

----------


## groove16

> "early night due to the long travel day, back in the room by midnight..."
> 
> LOL - you kill me!  Looking forward to more


missed u guys this year.....

----------


## groove16

thanks for all the props..means alot to know all this work is appreciated...honestly, this is my way of reflecting on my trip...the pics tell me the story day by day....

----------


## groove16

Next up in the adventure is Friday...i walk across the road to Bar B Barn and spend some time with John and Bettye, my friends from georgia...I have pattys for lunch from a small patty shop outside coral seas gardens...very good...




i walk down to ...myrnas store/sunnyside..of course

wait out a little rain here 




saturday night special at fun holiday..not for me....looked for Beebeluv evertime i walked by, shouted her name a few times, no results...



roots bamboo

----------


## groove16

there is a perch at legends that i spend time in on my last few trips...a good place to get away, enjoy a sub in piece, and watchy, watchy...a musician entertains the sun worshipers...







more beach musicians



my favorite security...michael..

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

they are burying this kid in the sand and having a good time





my friend ann


a couple stripes on the lounger...

----------


## groove16

I have over to Drifters Bar at one mile...i have eaten box food from one mile on my last trip...

Drifters became my wifes favorite place to hang on wed and fridays...it is owned and run by luddy Sams, a member of the drifters band

the entertainment starts out pretty good, a few songs I know...a couple of tables of people are partying near the stage and i am at the bar..they have a special, buckets with 6 red strpes for 1000J...great deal...on ice...

a quick review of an incident that I witnessed...getting my bucket delivered, and hear some commotion..look over, someone is on the ground holding the back of his head, someone is running toward the road, with a few guys in hot pursuit...the guy gets away but in the haste, leaves his stuff behind...apparantly he hit the victim with a stick, took off without his stuff, which was then burned....victim walks around with a knot and a headache...police report files, lets party....15 minutes later, life goes on, the party was like it never happened...

Rob and Lisa arrive and we share a few buckets...drifters also has a great hotdog and fry deal for 400....












and the sunset





we party at drifters til about 730, then head to sunnyside for a few more...
the bartender is Odie, and is very entertaining...also arriving on the scene is the legendary Powerstrap....he is proud of his reputation...i think he said he has fathered 33 childrn...and is very proud of the fact...met a nice german couple at sunnyside..

one last nightcap at roots, which was where the car was and then we called it a night...

----------


## kaycee

Man, your pics are taking me back. Good stuff!!

----------


## Roy Mon !

I see Aubie !!! I missed his burgers this reach ,,, gotta go longer next trip.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for all the pics, this helps hold me over till my next reach in June.

----------


## poolguywindsor

So powerstrap is back around Sunnyside, he had moved down the beach in march after some issues there.

LMAO , the guy with the knot, I would guess there was a reason this happened?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

come on groove.  that's all we get of the burgerman vs the wickerman story?

----------


## negril1

Wow. Nice pictures :-)

----------


## jimnkim

Loving it  :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

Groove, now you tell me about Drifters, I was looking for a good hot dog all week !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## 68Stang

I'm loving the pics.

----------


## Beebeluv

> Next up in the adventure is Friday...i walk across the road to Bar B Barn and spend some time with John and Bettye, my friends from georgia...I have pattys for lunch from a small patty shop outside coral seas gardens...very good...
> 
> Attachment 36125
> Attachment 36126
> Attachment 36127
> i walk down to ...myrnas store/sunnyside..of course
> 
> wait out a little rain here 
> Attachment 36128
> ...


Totally wish we would have crossed paths at this time... Fun holiday Imo was boring... Then again I was really shy.... More the first week than the second...... Loving reading your backstory to the times I did see... My report..... Gonna take some time..... I hope to cross paths with you guys flip n Jackie and of course Roy Mon and ginger!!!!  Miss you all!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> come on groove.  that's all we get of the burgerman vs the wickerman story?


His head looks ok in that pic Flip. OUCH!!! Good ole Jamrock retribution. 
Oh well, it doesn't sound like it affected the party much. Sorry to have heard about that one!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Beebeluv it was a pleasure meeting you and Travis , had a blast , also was nice meeting Big Shiny n Mango again this reach. Is it April yet ?

----------


## Roy Mon !

> come on groove.  that's all we get of the burgerman vs the wickerman story?


 LOL where is your Hockey fight video ?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Singing the Canadian National Anthem - Trip Highlight.

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Singing the Canadian National Anthem - Trip Highlight.


 And you even know all the words ,, I am impressed lol

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> Beebeluv it was a pleasure meeting you and Travis , had a blast , also was nice meeting Big Shiny n Mango again this reach. Is it April yet ?


Haha! Good one Roy! Like you're gonna make it till April? 
You guys are awesome!  We will hang out again sometime if I have anything to say about it.
How about a little meet-up in November? (wait a minute....that gives me an idea)

----------


## leigh

> Haha! Good one Roy! Like you're gonna make it till April? 
> You guys are awesome!  We will hang out again sometime if I have anything to say about it.
> How about a little meet-up in November? (wait a minute....that gives me an idea)


Big Shiny!  U read my mind!  I was already thinking November. Can't wait til next April!

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Haha! Good one Roy! Like you're gonna make it till April? 
> You guys are awesome!  We will hang out again sometime if I have anything to say about it.
> How about a little meet-up in November? (wait a minute....that gives me an idea)


We were going to do November this year but decided we would rather do 3 weeks next April !!!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Groove !! waiting patiently !!!

----------


## karilynn

best place to obtain a sub?  Recommendations needed for a first timer headed to Negril in 21 days!!

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

It'll find U ...
Quality varies .. no pre-rolled

----------


## karilynn

how do you know to trust the person?

----------


## TAH

> how do you know to trust the person?


It's like anywhere else, you just gotta feel people out. Don't "try before you buy", then you are roped in. Look closely, smell, and most importantly haggle. It can be had for great prices if you're willing to walk away. Don't tell anyone where you're staying, don't give too much personal info, even if it seems innocuous. You won't be set up, but getting ripped off is a possibility. Never give money up front, always see what you're buying.

----------


## Beebeluv

Grooooooooovee!!! Back to the story Groove.... Waits patiently... Loving this. I hope we make it back in April....

----------


## Roy Mon !

> Grooooooooovee!!! Back to the story Groove.... Waits patiently... Loving this. I hope we make it back in April....


 I hope you 2 make it back in April !!!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> Big Shiny!  U read my mind!  I was already thinking November. Can't wait til next April!


Same here Janet! Welcome to the board BTW! Haha! 
I think this is the most I've ever seen you post.  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

> Grooooooooovee!!! Back to the story Groove.... Waits patiently... Loving this. I hope we make it back in April....


Hey girl...miss you guys....have travis check in with us...lol...start looking for deals now, lock it in, and u will ahve to go...

----------


## groove16

> Grooooooooovee!!! Back to the story Groove.... Waits patiently... Loving this. I hope we make it back in April....


Hey girl...miss you guys....have travis check in with us...lol...start looking for deals now, lock it in, and u will ahve to go...

----------


## groove16

a long weekend at the softball field, one of the reasons I could never live in Negril...we had a big tourney, I took my camper and i had 10 of my 14 teamamtes gather around the campfire in the parking lot of the ballfield on friday night..we played at 8am sat morning and the "pep rally" carried over to sat morning with a 15-2 win...lol...anyway, i was busy tis weekend, so trip report will continue shortly...

----------


## groove16

the next day on this trip is 4/19/14, saturday...starting to get a little bored w/o my wife...not trying to say that i wish i had waited to leave, i am jsut saying that i love sharing my life with her, and life is better with her....

I am planning to walk to Seastar...I have a friend that i met a couple years ago arriving today at about 4, so I am gonna be there to greet them and then stay for the saturday night show....My normal dress routine is swim trunks and a top, shorts and a tee or two, and then my night shorts and shirt...i sweat a lot, so i change shirts alot...and my stuff is very colorful....i dont have many pics of myself, but i am sure some can post my attire for us...lmbo...a hot mess....anyways, i pack my 2 changes of clothes and all else i could need for the day, prepared a few subs, and I would be ready....fooled around at Bar B Barn wiht Bettye and John for awhile, yellowbird for couple dirty bananas to start the day, then i am off at about 1030....

walk to the corner bar and grab a box lunch...best box food yet and I have had many...had a couple pieces chicken and fries for about 4.00...ate on my table across the road where I can view everything...




I start my walk up the West End road...I see a sign advertising the >Pool Party for next friday night...


the famous tree 



and a few shops along the way

----------


## groove16

someone asked aobut subs, well I enjoyed a sub at most of these stops, when in doubt, just ask

the walk continues...it is hot, hot, hot...

stop and say hello to our friend dwight, who is hanging at canoe...I pick and chose places to stop for a few bites of my subs and htis is a good one to start with....

pass by the German bar


grab a beer and a few bites of sub from here


 a nice view from a closed love boat


Mi Yard, although I didn t stop, a great place for an e99 sandwich and a sub

sky bar


had a beer a pee wee's...always enjoy some convo and smoke at elvis place...great view and off the beaten path..thought i had a pic, but no...



stop by jennys for some cake...I love the brownies...Connie wasnt in...the girl behind the counter told me to be careful as I stuff a big piece in my mouth...lmbo...another place to enjoy a sub

----------


## groove16

starts to rain near xtabi, so I stop in here...this is Our favorite spot to hang on the cliffs...everyone has their favorites...it is not the cheapest place to drink, but i dont drink as much..best dirty banana ever though...and a great bartender in omar, who welcomes us on every trip....

I am a little wet, sp I do a little jumping and swimming...it is my first taste of the salty sea and I love it...this is what it is all about...





no diving no swimming...yeah right...this is alos a great place to enjoy a sub....or two


I dry a bit, enjoy a sub, and then continue on the way...it starts to sprinkle a little..I am by Rockhouse and I have never been on property s i duck in hear...maybe i can check it out...the girl at the desk gets me a guide and we head to pool area when the bottom falls out...spend a 15 minute rain delay here..





after the rain lets up a little, i am escorted back out...nice place...not for me...

----------


## groove16

Head on out and a get a little ways and the bottom falls out again...no bar in sight, i just make the trip...i have finished my brownie, a few stripes and a few subs and i feel no pain...the rain is coming down and i dont care...i remember singing rain songs outloud...lmfao...literally laughing outloud at my situation...the cabs quit beeping as i was soaked...i get to ricks and it has let up....I take a few pics and get a couple jumps in...
not the big jump, just a couple from a couple of the lowere levels...









look closely at the diver


and a look at the lighthouse

----------


## groove16

pool at ricks






in the restroom

rain is coming again



last view of the cliff


I walk to ltu, and was gonna continue, but decided to go on to seastar...

I arrive and this is the view of the pool..met Cindarella...took a swim in the rain, as it continues...



it is about 4 pm when i arrive...my friends have yet to arrive...everyting I have is soaked...so I arrange a ride with Henry the driver of the seastar van...on his first trip down to pick up guests for tonights party, he will drop me off, pick up the guests and them pick me back up....two for today and his wife arrive and we talk for a few minutes...they are getting checked in and i tell them my plans, so we get back together later...
on the bus back to seastar, I meet a few people..didnt knwo at the time, but one of boardie LeeLee and her husband...

seastar has a great party, Luddy Sams from the drifters makes and appearance...Rasta Stan does a few songs, Sasanya Dawson....great show....

I party with my friend and his wife..WOOT, WOOT....hugs all around....great night...catch the shuttle back down the hill...

----------


## justchuck

Good stuff! Glad to see this report continue.

----------


## juls

Wonderful pictures! thanks!

----------


## kaycee

Some of your pics didn't show but definitely good details!

----------


## callme2

Awesome report.  I recognize many places, but see some new things added, or changed.
I'll get to walk the beach and cliffs this weekend!!  Can hardly wait to be home in Negril  :Smile:

----------


## LeeLee

Loving your report, Groove!  Enjoyed meeting you again (1st time was last year's board party).  Now we know who we are!

----------


## groove16

> Some of your pics didn't show but definitely good details!


thanks, girl...

----------


## groove16

> Loving your report, Groove!  Enjoyed meeting you again (1st time was last year's board party).  Now we know who we are!


last year was more faces and less names.....Thanks and I enjoyed u and ur husbands company....

----------


## Roy Mon !

I love Pics !!!

----------


## luvmylabs

Loving your report!  It's like we're taking the walk with you!

----------


## groove16

Thanks for the props, guys...

----------


## groove16

dont have much in pictures form sunday...it is easter and it is 4/20/14....

start the day with a walk to yellowbird...of course...dirty banana 2 for 1....


walk over to cafe goa, no webcast this morning...so i walk back to yellowbird...more 2 4 1's....i remmeber purple rain and pineapple something...
stay here til lunch...get a box from 1 mile and take it back to coral seas gardens and eat on the veranda...

spend several hours at bar b b arn today...Al and Lulu arrive, also Tim from Boston...Gabrielle from Italy, birthday is today 4/20..everyone is celebrating...John and Bettye have myrtle and the bar is full...rain off and on agian today...made a batch of rum punch, pretty good...love mu bubba keg...

had jerk chicken and fries from bourbon beach...bourbon beach was the spot for the best partys at night, but my only meal there was disappointing...1st, chicken was dry and small....fries were great...here is the problem...i walk to the grill to order...the sign says 500 for qtr chicken and 200 for fries...bill says 550 for chicken and 300 for fries...then 15% tax addedi give 1000j and get 50 in return...i am told the sign is old prices...it is only about 2.00 but it just gets me when i am misled....

sunset, or what it was that night at barbbarn...

----------


## groove16

today is monday, 4/21/14.....it is moving day for me...moving to Negril Palms after lunch...very sad about this as I have gotten to like my home at coral seas gardens..lots of friends across the street at bar b barn..john and bettye, al and lulu, bert arrived and has his friend mike with him...mike turns out to be one of the most entertaining guys on the trip...

this is one of my favorite pics...



I do my morning beachwalk...i decide to do myrnas/sunnyside....breakfast from myrnas on many mornings...cheese and juice....

----------


## groove16

packed my bags the night before....headed back to coral seas gardens to meet my driver...already warned him about my bags....he laughed when he saw this mess...keep in mind this is just me...wife stuff not here yet...lol



look back at coral seas gardens...got some more pics of this place i will add later...

----------


## groove16

I had Godwin pick me up at Coral Seas and drop my stuff off at Negril Palms...I had made arrangements to leave my stuff, cuz i had 3 hours til check in...he then dropped me off at Bar B Barn..I hung out there until about 130, when He came back to pick us up...I had a group going to Red Dragon for cold beer and jerk pork Monday...

 




got a couple pattys from neville, just because...even though ragabones was on the schedule...



bourbon beach and beach patrol

----------


## groove16

we get to Red Dragon...coldest beer ever...great jerk pork...150 for beer, 400 for half pound pork....

a lot of people already here...most i have ever seen...

look down the road towards colettes

feeding the dogs


and the group inside





rob arrives and the party gets bigger...extra points to the one who can read robs shirt...took me a minute to figure it out...


even luddy sams from drifters in the house

----------


## groove16

rob, lisa, al, and lulu



group shots





rob, bert and godwin

----------


## groove16

i get dropped off at Negril Palms, get checked in and hit the beach...

----------


## groove16

i walk towards the all inclusives...never been this far on the beach...stopped at couples swept away....turns out this will be the furthest I get so I got something left to do on the next trip...


they are playing volleyball...they run short on the volleyball court, and i get to play.....well i get to play bocce ball, as one the bocce players went to the volleyball court...i got several points and my team won...played this game with  my softball boys on the beach in PCB every year...






the bar at csa...actually thought it was barrys bar..went for a drink and got run off...

----------


## groove16

this was my 6th night and due to clouds and rain, this was only the 2nd sunset...so i overdid it a bit...

----------


## groove16

more sunsets

----------


## mmoffat1980

"the bar at csa...actually thought it was barrys bar..went for a drink and got run off..."

Groove, the exact same thing happened to us. We got caught in the rain and had never been that far, saw the thatch roof and ran for cover. We meet a nice group of folks from Texas who we were getting along with famously due to the fact hubby was wearing a Dallas Cowboys hat and we got as far as ordering a round of shots before security arrived. We apologized profusely and offered to obviously pay but were told we couldn't even do that. We sheepishly did the shots tipped the bartender and made our way  to the next "public" hotel where we had the best Pina Colada's we have ever had(cant rem the name of the hotel to save my life but you have a shot of the deck in your pictures, too many subs that day maybe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Lesson learned.

----------


## justchuck

Sweet report, keep it coming!

----------


## Jaherring

Awesome photos!!! August cant get here soon enough. Never been to Red Dragon...looks like a fun place.

----------


## kaycee

...pics just keep getting better and better!

----------


## 68Stang

love Neville!  He has great patties!

----------


## Roy Mon !

So far so good groove , you have a great memory of your trip , who says THC effects memory!!  Must be the Magic cake !!!

----------


## groove16

the trip continues...today is tuesday, 4/22/14...
I am bored...I hate this end of tha beach...I dont know anyone...I can not wait until 230 when my beautiful wife arrives...things really pick up then...I will say htis about this end of the beach...I wandered around a little last night around my hotel, and zero hustlers, not one offered to sell me anything...very few during the day also... 

i walk to town to load up on supplies.....get 2 cases of beer, water, juices, cheese, some fruit, ice,...took my own tote bags...flagged a route taxe before i went in the store, so i could haul my supplies, this was my first paid fare since I arrived....

on that note, i was ther for 6 days, and after i paid my transfer, I only spent 175.00....300j for box lunches, snacks from myrnas, snacks in the room from home, less than 1000 for supper, and no taxis....including my subs, and i ate alot of subs...alot....lol...dont drink a whole lot, a couple 2 for 1 a day, or a couple stripes...
i spent about 70.00 in the store for supplies...

after my bad deal at the airport, my wife does club mobay...she loved it...

some pics of the beach...parasailing







Janet arrives....and Im Happy!!!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Janet looks happy !!  your lucky to get a 6 day head start on her cause ginger would not look so happy when she arrived 6 days later then I !!! lol just kidding Cher !!!

----------


## groove16

after we play on the beach for awhile, it is time to head to 3 dives, the 1st boardie bash event of the week...we pick up Lorax and Cindy Lou on the way..it was also their 1st day...

3 dives has jerk chicken, shrimp, and lobster on the menu....

----------


## groove16

now the party at 3 dives.....Gary Cooper is playing...I saw him at red dragon yesterday, and we shared some stories...he gives Janet a shoutout all the way from Macon, Ga....lol...
a great group of boardies...rob, lisa, chickster, mike

lorax, cindy lou, ginger, and janet

a look down the road


two4one and gigi, al, cindy lou, bert, rob and lisa, 


ginger, roy mon, travis, beebeluv, beachgiirl

Janet, Ginger, Roy mon,

----------


## groove16

down toward the water for band and sunset

----------


## groove16

If you love Jamaica, put your hands up!!!!!!

----------


## leigh

> Janet looks happy !!  your lucky to get a 6 day head start on her cause ginger would not look so happy when she arrived 6 days later then I !!! lol just kidding Cher !!!


How could I not look happy?  I started drinking on the plane.  I can't take 3 weeks off work at one time.  You know that place can't run without me.  So, if you all do 3 weeks next year I will will probably only join you for 2.  Groove can go for 3.  I'll try to come up with something.  Can't miss a whole week of fun.

----------


## kaycee

Yay for Janet "Claus" lol! :Smile:

----------


## groove16

pics os the goodies for the kids...this does not include the stuff she brought for the adults...

----------


## groove16

me and my purse    lol

two4today and gg at coco





boat ramp, trailor all in one

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures Groove,keep them coming!!

----------


## STRIPER

Amazing stash of goodies!you left a trail of smiles I'm sure,good job and awesome report!

----------


## murph

Sweet report groove! Pics are great, feelin the vibes...

----------


## TAH

I know I always loved Pall Mall's as a kid... lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I know I always loved Pall Mall's as a kid... lol


LMFAO!  I was gonna post the same thing.

----------


## Summer

Great report! fabulous pictures.  :Cool:

----------


## Oncedeported

Looks like Grove got his groove back in Jamaica!  lol  Looks like a great time.  Thank you

----------


## jojo p

Groove, great report, great pics, you and janet are amazing bringing all those goodies, you all know how to have a great
time !!!!

----------


## mmtripoli@earthlink.net

Great stuff.  I usually take a similar pile - minus the cigarettes (candy) and guns (water)!  Always wondered if I would get double screened with the outlines of the water guns on the x-ray in my bag....

----------


## Muzikdoc

Keep em coming Groove!

----------


## Patricia

Keep those pics coming!!!

----------


## groove16

if i post a fourth of the pics that i took, this will be the longest report in history...hehehe

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Can you have Janet convince Julie that it would be ok for me to go a week early next year?  :Wink: 
Great stuff man! 
You guys rock!

----------


## Lola

Groove, you are a very GENEROuS trip reporter, even labeling photos!

----------


## groove16

iHad a nice day at the softball field, going 5-0 and winning first place....gonna try to do a little trip report...have been having a little trouble getting pics to post...

----------


## groove16

The pub crawl...Lenbert picks us up at 230...I am always ready for this...we start the pub crawl at red dragon





Red Dragon...big crowd, cold beer...familiar faces....jerk pork 






Back on the bus

we  had 2 buses and it was a blast...

----------


## groove16

Next up is Grace Lee house.....been here several times...

here is Janet Claus doing her thing..







boardies, boardies, boardies




two4today n gg


roy mon, ginger and a guy we called william tell

----------


## groove16

next stop is on the rocks...

mike, rob, roy mon


long time boardies Al and Lula...love these 2



new boardie Tim....this kid was a character...thought Lisa and I were married...50 years...lol...

----------


## groove16

next up was no limit bar....and of course several of us walk across the road to peewees..




no limit gets a little crowded and pewees has a view..

fresh fish from the divers

----------


## groove16

next up is Xtabi....i have spent more time here than any other place on the cliffs...

I jump a few times from the cliffs here...

----------


## groove16

next up was just natural

----------


## groove16

next up was sir d's



then on to negril escape for the sunset....

I also jump from the light house here at negril escape...






[ATTACH=CONFIG]36511[/ATTACH
the fire man arrives





we go on from negril escape and have one more stop at canoe....what a long pub crawl...several of us get dropped off at chances for pizza...i like their pizza...

----------


## groove16

gonna start thursday...4/24/14

Janet saw some deals on country country before we left..never been to the place, so i gave it a tour...












like the looks of this place...

----------


## groove16

hang out near negril palms during the day...

----------


## Roy Mon !

The pub crawl was a blast ( like always ) but with 2 buses it was even more fun.

----------


## kaycee

You have the best pics! I hope you have more of Janet giving out goodies?

----------


## groove16

we go to canoe for the boardie bash web cast on thursday night
Ginger and Gwen doing the macarana...


Flip and Jacki arrive
Jackie and Roy Mon







Dwight

----------


## groove16

more canoe

rob and Mike

tony and charlie

ed and lisa

Lorax and CIndy Lou

Ginger, Janet and Gwen

Jackie, Flip and his Mom


we all walk over to Chicker Lavish for dinner..1st time there..it was great..we will return!!!

tony on the walk over from canoe


and a few from chicken lavish...

----------


## groove16

and a little story on how easy it is to make friends in Negril...On Janets 1st day, shortly after she arrived, we were sitting on our veranda at Negril Palms....the veranda is right beside the one next door...Janet says out loud "I recognize those pants"...What???!!"I recognize those yellow pants..." "were u just on the flight from ATL?" the lady sitting on the veranda next to us looked up and said yes....we became close to them, and talked them into a few boardie events...they loved it...tony and gwen

----------


## booger

Flip has a pleasant and pretty lady of a Mom.

----------


## groove16

> Flip has a pleasant and pretty lady of a Mom.


she is a great lady, booger...enjoyed her company on several occasions...

----------


## groove16

thursday night we had a incident at the palms..actually it started thursday afternoon...a tourist and his wife got into an argument and she disappeared...well he was screaming at the top of his lungs..Neno...NeeeNo......I love you, Neno...come back Neeno....and this went on for a while.....several hours...every guest on the property were laughing by the end of this....apparantly Neeno is Columbian and has hidden in another room, as he has gotten drunk and violent...the man was from new orleans... skip to the end....

we go to canoe, and then flip, Roy, myself and our ladies, plus several other boardies close down bourbon beach.....

when Janet and i get back, it is about 230, i am on the veranda in the dark, winding down...and Neeno???slips by with her luggage....by herself...

the next morning, we talk to security...he tore his room apart, tore up toilet, tore all doors off cabinets, dressers, closets, broke tv, and mirrors...caused 1500 dollars that was charged to his credit card...

----------


## groove16

today is the boardie bash...friday 4/25/14...

we ahng around the palms until about 1130...I dress in my jamaica attire and we walk to Firefly...Firefly has been bought by new owners, and they ahve remodeled the bar area...

It was a blast...great party....not much to say...lots of pics...





boardie chickster, 



Janet and Boardie LeeLee

----------


## groove16

Ginger

dash


tattoo charlie

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

the band plays on..




muzicdoc


jojo p


flip, jackie, and gerryg123


big shiney and mango


fadder jim

rasta stan

lulu

al

----------


## groove16

Janet and Michael, one of the most entertaining people we met on this trip


Lorax and Cindy Lou



big shiny

ginger

rob and janet

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

group picture

----------


## Lady Jane

Loving this report. Such great pics. Nice to put some faces to the boar die names. Thanks Groove, please continue

----------


## groove16

we leave the boardie bash and head to drifters for the friday afternoon jam session...



janet and luddy sams



dash, me and Lisa


me and my wife of 50 years, 


sunset from drifters

----------


## groove16

a new boardie named sassy kanuck is staying on hte other side of the island...but she came infor the boardie bash...got here at about 6pm...so she joined us at drifters..

more sunset



dash ans sassy

we move the party  from drifters to the corner bar in town until about 11pm






we leave corner bar and Janet and I get dropped off at Bourbon Beach...sorta dead tonight but we hang with our friends for awhile and walk back to negril palms...

----------


## Jaherring

Great photos. Firefly looks really nice.

----------


## groove16

next up is saturday...it is moving day for us...we are moving to travellers.....

spend the last morning around the Palms, Janet gets a massage, and we regretfully say bye to our friends, Gwen and Tony...

----------


## groove16

from the pool at Negril Palms to the pool at Travellers...

when we get to travellers, we have a message that Flip and Jackie are waiting for us by the pool..so it is rum day at the pool...nice swim up bar , reggae music all day...roy and ginger join us....laid back day compared to some of the others

----------


## groove16

a couple of brownies were on the menu for me today....spread out all day, of course..lol...

we all go up to the Seastar saturday night party....great buffet food....it really is a great spread...

Mark Irie, Sasanya Dawson, Rasta Stan all perform...

Sasanya gets the party going...Janet doesnt like to dance, but she got a couple of her friends(boardies JoJo P and Spreadlove) to dance with me...we get a soca line going...it gets hot, Hot, HOT!!!!some dolla, dolla, dolla, later and i am a mess.....

here is where an OLD man needs some help..i got some videos that i have downloaded to facebook, but cannot figure out how to do it here...just gives me a blank screen....well i got 5 videos in my email from this night...they are hilarious...i would love to share...lol


some dirty dancing
 
the conga line

and then it gets interesting...the line stops on the dance floor...those who know Jamaica music prob knwo the dolla, dolla, dolla song...






bellys out

----------


## yetta

Love it!!  I see you broke a sweat!! LOL  Nothing better than dancing in Jamaica. Great pics!

----------


## Oncedeported

Only a few words to say about this....... 

F@#%ing Awesome!!!!!!

----------


## Roy Mon !

I am still laughing !!!  I wish we had got a pic of Ginger cooling you off with a bucket of ice water after your dirty dancing routine !! lol

----------


## groove16

me too, talk about a cooling off....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Nice pics Groove, and thanks booger.

----------


## VVHT

Outstanding! 

Thanks for posting!

VVHT

----------


## jojo p

Groove, so glad Janet asked us to abuse, I mean dance with you , lol.  :Smile:  :Smile: 
It was a tough job, but someone had to do it !!!!!
It was the MOST fun, craziest, and hottest night of my trip !!
Till we meet again........................ :Smile:

----------


## groove16

today was sunday april 27th, 2014....

I had a long night last night....drink rum way past my limit, had 2 brownies, and after seastar, we went to bourbon beach for a little while...somewhere in that mix, I committed to GerryG123 that I would be ready at 530am for a try at spear fishing....OMG, I dont drink that much, and it is telling me to roll over and sleep...but I am a trooper and get up....Flip has ordered my wife to do something, and she reluctantly gets up and follows me to the lobby to wait...right on cue, GerryG pulls up....as I get situated, he exclaims..wtf, are u eating subs already? its 530...yeah, but its 420 somewhere...lol...if u only knew how bad i felt and how close to not having a passenger you were....lol...anyway...

this is the picture in my whole roll that Flip likes best...


and we are off!!!!

Gerry meets Famous Vincent at Palms..it is a closer boat ride to the fish....we have about 20 minutes to kill while we wait for the boat...GerryG has a float stashed and hits the pool...this was my home for a week, so I walk around the grounds, trying to shake the funk....

first, I am not a very good snorkler....great swimmer, but i cant get the breathing thing right...and then i panic and snatch the mask off..plus, i always leak water and swallow half the sea....

so we get to the spot and we get in...I decide from the start that i was too uncoordinated to shoot, load, retrieve and repeat while trying breathe at the same time...so i jsut followed Gerry around...he is pretty good at this...I shot a few times, he reloaded for me and I shot again..i finally hit one, a glancing blow...decide this was too much for me and i just floated away for a minute..next time i look up, there is a lot of distance between me and gerry....i am not too far from the boat, so i head over...as i sit in the boat, the slight rocking gets me...should ahve stayed in the water, i guess...sanyway...gerry says he had a great day..we have about 10 fish....

GerryG123 was the perfect host..always asking if i was ok, was i having fun, did i need anything, etc...then when he saw i was feeling bad, he was extra concerned...love this guy....

anyway he dropped me off at travellers at about 9am...

----------


## groove16

we had a breakfast plan included in our package...we had to sign the ticket every morning...buffet 1200....it had several choices, many jamacian flavors...liver was on the menu this morning....almost made me skip the meal, stomach already queasy...lol....liver....yuck....

our meal EVERY morning was eggs made to order, toast for janet, french toast for me..and fruit....

today was steph's brithday and she had a pub crawl scheduled at travellers at 1200..since it is our home base, very nice place to start...Flip is watching the hockey game,,,Go Macon Whoopee....!!!only hockey game i ever been to....he was decked in his Flyers gear, it was the playoffs, and he didnt think it was funny when i asked how many touchdowns the other team had...lol....

as people start to show for the crawl, it starts to rain..and rain pretty hard...

a few shots around travellers...pool table, table tennis.....

----------


## groove16

so we wait out the rain at travellers and the crawl has begun....





Janet and birthday girl


LADIES






Mikes new haircut

----------


## booger

Said it before and I will say it again.... Gerry G is the most understood boardie I know. Dude lacks a filter, and that bothers some. Others judge by his actions. I frankly appreciate his candor, honesty, and that he will never grow up. He loves his baby girls and is a great provider, so judge that.

----------


## groove16

I think we had 18 at Travellers for the start of this thing...Gary/Steph, Drew/stef, Jackie, Kitty, Dawn, Tanee, Janet and myself, Flip and Jackie, al and lulu, bert, mike, big shiny and mango...dont see any evidence of roy and ginger...where did u go, my friend? some are ready for a change of scenery, but it is still raining a little, so we straggle over to Errols, which is next door...

----------


## groove16

> Said it before and I will say it again.... Gerry G is the most understood boardie I know. Dude lacks a filter, and that bothers some. Others judge by his actions. I frankly appreciate his candor, honesty, and that he will never grow up. He loves his baby girls and is a great provider, so judge that.


yep...1st time I met the guy and, just like when I met you, we hit it off, as it is hard to not hit it off with this guy...also. just like with you, didnt really spend enough time with the mighty californian....always next time

----------


## groove16

rain finally stops and we head down the beach...





we lose  a few at Bar B Barn as we pass by...we stop at the YellowBird....two 4 ones....
but we also add Lorax and Cindy lou

----------


## booger

> yep...1st time I met the guy and, just like when I met you, we hit it off, as it is hard to not hit it off with this guy...also. just like with you, didnt really spend enough time with the mighty californian....always next time


Respect. Though I have to admit you freaked me out with your camera. Is that NSA? My employer? Lol. Now I get it.

----------


## groove16

Flaming Bob Marley Shots

my first....melted the straw on the first attempt...




look at jackie's face

----------


## kaycee

I love the pic of you and Gerry on the scooter!  :Wink:

----------


## groove16

next stop is alfreds...a lot of fish and chips plates being shared....I walk next door and pick up Muzicdoc to join the crawl..he is checking into the Grand pineapple,and comes out to play with us...

not any good pics from this stop....a game of volleyball breaks out..i knwo when the Jamaican guy was putting on ankle supports and wrappinghis wrists that someone was in trouble...a couple boardies went out to play, one on each team, and it was a game of keep it away from the from the tourists....lol...unless u were trying to score, then it was hit it at the tourists...lol...looked like fun, actually...

----------


## groove16

the party continues down the beach....not sure why we pass sunnyside..maybe a few people already there, or maybe we did..no pics anyway...anyway, we end up at tonys Hut...

----------


## groove16

today was april 27th, 2014....love ya, JoJo....

----------


## groove16

the sunset

----------


## Roy Mon !

woulda loved to do Ph`s bar crawl but had to stay in control for our 100 candle dinner that evening. I think it was our only sober day , that will never happen again lol.

----------


## groove16

and that was it for us...we walk back and stop in bourbon beach for a beer

then head back to travellers....
i pass by moms place and see boardie Slightly stupid....he made me a stick of reggae music

Thanks again buddy...

we clean up for the night, and go down to the bar at Travellers for Karaoke....it is extremely good..I call it an early night, Janet closes it down and she loved the karaoke...loved it...some very good singers....

----------


## booger

> woulda loved to do Ph`s bar crawl but had to stay in control for our 100 candle dinner that evening. I think it was our only sober day , that will never happen again lol.


We need to hang out.

----------


## Roy Mon !

Yes we do , next April 3 weeks for us so I am sure we will be crossing paths a few times or even following the same path lol.

----------


## justchuck

Great report, you sure keep busy!

----------


## SassyCanuck

Beautiful pics!!!!

----------


## bjritz

This report just keeps getting better. Thanks for the great pics. Up at 5:30 to meet GerryG, wow, that's a trip. Glad you had a blast, but I take it you always do.

----------


## groove16

> Beautiful pics!!!!


one of Janets favorite people she met on this trip....hello sassy...

----------


## groove16

> This report just keeps getting better. Thanks for the great pics. Up at 5:30 to meet GerryG, wow, that's a trip. Glad you had a blast, but I take it you always do.


thanks, buddy....

----------


## Muzikdoc

Awesome Report My Friend..Makes me feel like I'm still there.....Thanks!...and see ya next time!!

----------


## sammyb

You know how to do Negril properly.......loving it!

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Mi man Groove , 
Although our encounter was brief .. I'm glad to hear that U're enjoying some new tunes !!
I took 4 sticks down & countless burnt CD's ..
handed them out @ random .. 
I do plan on putting together another music swap ..
soon come .. loving the trip report ...
Awesome work !!! diggin' the pics

----------


## SassyCanuck

Love all the pics and it was a pleasure to have both you and your lovely wife @ Drifters on the Friday night of the Boardie. Bash, we arrived at 5pm unfortunately as the drive was a long one from Salem... But so glad we made it to meet you all!!!!
Sassy xo

----------


## SassyCanuck

Seriously?? Janet, I LOVE you!!!! Miss you more I need a red stripe in Jamaica so bad!!!! You should look me up on Face book

----------


## Bnewb

> Seriously?? Janet, I LOVE you!!!! Miss you more I need a red stripe in Jamaica so bad!!!! You should look me up on Face book


Sassy...I'll send Janet a FB request for you.

----------


## groove16

on to monday, 4/28/14...

Janet and I do a lazy morning....hang around travellers beach and pool...




today is another pub crawl..it is tanees 50th bday...we wait for Lenbert in front of travellers






The bus pulls up with the bday girl in her usual seat...and we are off




we had lots of action of this crawl...gonna take a few posts...

----------


## groove16

the first stop is canoe...Lenbert frops us off and goes back to pick up a group from one of the a/i's.....

canoe is a familiar spot for the group, so everyone does their thing...




our friends from Georgia...John and Bettye

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## groove16

next stop is Mi Yard....still have not had a e99 yet....

some of us walk, as it is very close

----------


## groove16

next stop is Mi Yard....still have not had a e99 yet....

some of us walk, as it is very close




birthday girl

----------


## groove16

group from the A/I's











a look down the road toward our next stop

----------


## yetta

Couldn't see your attachments.... :Frown:

----------


## billndonna

Please keep it coming Groove,awesome pictures make us feel like we are right back there in Negril!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Man you sure take alot of pics. LOL good job my friend !

----------


## groove16

> Man you sure take alot of pics. LOL good job my friend !


if u only knew....lol...for every one i post, there is prob 5-6 that dont get posted....got 2 cameras to go thru,so i have to pull from each one for the best pics...

----------


## groove16

next up on the pub crawl is Sky Bar...

----------


## groove16

sorry about the last 3 pics..going from one set of pics to the other and trying to sinc the times got confusing...going for a subway...

----------


## TizzyATX

Groove I'm so stoked on your trip report!!!!!!  Gotta admit I was little heartbroken to miss out this year, but seeing all these beautiful/handsome smiling/funny familiar faces makes me smile ear 2 ear.   I'm devouring it dude so hurry up and hurry up haha, jk, who am I to talk....take your time with that sub buddy.

Glad everyone had so much fun....can feel the vibes from here  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

there were some kids across the street so Janet and I go to take them some stuff...

----------


## groove16

stacy


roy mon


Janet and Lorax


john bettye and friend


ice cream truck


and the love bus, drunk bus, party bus


.

----------


## groove16

next up on the crawl is Jennys/Connies country western bar..



birthday girl


bettye and john



in da yard at connies







birthday girl

----------


## groove16

Who doesn't like this Dude?   I think everyone loves him...what's not to love?  the most laid back dude i have ever met...

----------


## groove16

Lenbert and the bartenders






john and bettye




a couple more of mikes new haircut.

----------


## Lady Jane

Love this trip report. You all know how to have fun fun fun. One day I hope to meet  Music Doc. I spied Stan and Betty this year. I had never met them so I practically knocked everyone down in my path to go introduce myself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## groove16

> Love this trip report. You all know how to have fun fun fun. One day I hope to meet  Music Doc. I spied Stan and Betty this year. I had never met them so I practically knocked everyone down in my path to go introduce myself


exactly how we got started...met jim and donna in 2010 by seeing their pics on here, our 1st boardie encounter on our 2nd trip...

----------


## Big_frank

This whole thread makes me homesick. It's only been 4 months since our last visit but this whole thread is a beautiful and accurate representation of the town and it's charm. With Shane at Rhodes:

----------


## Lady Jane

> exactly how we got started...met jim and donna in 2010 by seeing their pics on here, our 1st boardie encounter on our 2nd trip...


And that's how I met Tizzy and Booger and wife Sandy. They walked through the gate of Nirvana last December and I called out  their boardie names. Shocked the crap out of them but had seen enough pics to know who they are. Had a blast with them too, as one would expect

----------


## booger

> And that's how I met Tizzy and Booger and wife Sandy. They walked through the gate of Nirvana last December and I called out  their boardie names. Shocked the crap out of them but had seen enough pics to know who they are. Had a blast with them too, as one would expect


You're sweet Lady Jane. Had a great time those two nights hanging out with you. Glad AA cancelled our flight and we had to stay two extra days in paradise. You also met the real Booger.  :Wink:

----------


## SassyCanuck

Beauty pic mon!! Yeah!!

----------


## groove16

the pub crawl continues....

next up was Home Sweet Home...

----------


## groove16

this is my drivers girlfriend, Tina...she says she has the deals at HSH..






.

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## groove16

It was here that I had a little accident...was sitting on the rocks, went to get up and jammed my thumb...that was april28th..today is june 2nd and it still hurts a little...


our great host and bus driver, Lenbert




cliff jumping





.

----------


## groove16

next up on the crawl was No Limit Bar....I have been at this stop on every crawl and it tends to get a little crowded so I alwyas walk across the road to Pewees...








Blue Cave Castle



I jumped from Blue cave  castle back in 2010, and then climbed up and took my pic with this statute..it is still here

----------


## groove16

I ran across a couple of the hustlers at pewees...my thumb is hurting and i am sitting on the side, people watching...these 3 guys come in and start working the crowd..most of the group have been to Negril many times, so the hustle is not working on them..but then they came across the all inclusive group..they wrap free bracelets on each one, their "gift"...2 bracelets on most, and then the demand for 10.00 for each bracelet...they ended getting about 80 bucks from the 5 people, while this was going on, one had slipped behind me and grabbed my hand , trying to slip one on me...well, he grabbed my thumb...and i lost it on him for a minute...lol...fast forward a few minutes and we are across at no limit trying to load the bus...they were making last efforts on the crowds...again, one approached me, and i told him to get his crap away from me,...he told me to F^&(K you, bumb***** or something along those lines.....ginger started yelling at him and roy mon to the rescue to calm the situation...thanks bud...never thanked you for that!!!

any more from pewees




have spent a little time with elvis on all my last trips




a look at no limit

----------


## groove16

next up is Xtabi....by this time, the bus is rocking...the music is blaring and alot of dancing going on

----------


## booger

> .


I agree

----------


## booger

> I agree


Great pics by the way. Nice to see your friends enjoying themselves as well as seeing it thru your lens.

----------


## groove16

views from the caves





.

----------


## groove16

> I agree


lol..

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

the last stop on the crawl is seastar....

it is the home of the birthday girl...they have pizza and wings for everyone, also a big cake...a great ending to the crawl

----------


## groove16

we close out the night at bourbon beach...

----------


## groove16

> Great pics by the way. Nice to see your friends enjoying themselves as well as seeing it thru your lens.


thanks, bud!!!  maybe one day we can really hang out and have a few laughs!!!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks groove!  Always a pleasure reading your trip reports  :Smile:   Wish we could have been there

----------


## Lady Jane

Dancing on the bar at Xtabi, wooohoooo

----------


## justchuck

I always enjoy your reports!

----------


## Roy Mon !

ginger started yelling at him and roy mon to the rescue to calm the situation...thanks bud...never thanked you for that!!! YW , I remember those dudes follow you to the bus still yelling profanities at ya lol.

----------


## garysteph1018

> Dancing on the bar at Xtabi, wooohoooo


Yep ... did it quite few times over those ten days! Thanks Groove for keeping it classy for me! I've seen pics of that particular bar dance ... quite fun I had up there!

----------


## garysteph1018

> not any good pics from this stop....a game of volleyball breaks out..i knwo when the Jamaican guy was putting on ankle supports and wrappinghis wrists that someone was in trouble...a couple boardies went out to play, one on each team, and it was a game of keep it away from the from the tourists....lol...unless u were trying to score, then it was hit it at the tourists...lol...looked like fun, actually...


Hey hey hey ... That was Gary & me playing Vball! I thought I did pretty good to be 4'10" .... I was playing Libero! You couldn't tell???? bwhahahahahahaha

----------


## Katho

:Wink:

----------


## bjritz

This is so fun! Rocking the bar at Xtabi is the best. This is the way to do the crawl.

----------


## groove16

> Yep ... did it quite few times over those ten days! Thanks Groove for keeping it classy for me! I've seen pics of that particular bar dance ... quite fun I had up there!


yep, Xtabi was rocking during this stop, that is for sure!!!!

----------


## groove16

today on the report it is tuesday, 4/29/14....

spend a little time in the pool at travellers in the morning...have i mentioned how nice the pool was?

we have plans to meet roy and ginger at their room at Rooms on the Beach for a beach day....we walk toward Rooms, stop by and say hello to our friends at Bar B Barn, and then YellowBird for our usual...I get a brownie, eat half, and we get on the way....we get to rooms...Beebeluv and Travis are already there...Roy had lots of cases of stripes he has to get rid of, so he had the cooler loaded up...after a while, we see a few of our friends at Sunnyside, which is next door to Rooms...one of the reasons roy likes this place so much...

you should know these characters by now..

----------


## groove16

Big Shiny and Mango make an appearance





weatherman and Mi Lady also make an appearance...


drinking, eating, sunning, swimming, everyone happy...this is what it is all about

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## groove16

we make plans for dinner at 3 dives...

Flip arranges us a ride with a driver named Champion...very nice ride, great sound system...we pick up beebeluv and the 6 of us are off to 3 dives...roy is meeting us their, they have a couple staying at rooms that they have talked into joining us for a night out...

----------


## groove16

3 dives has a band on tuesday nights...we listen for awhile and then our group decide that we were gonna continue the party and hit a few bars on the way home..

----------


## groove16

next up on the night is Eddie's De Bar...

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## groove16

you see how big our group is..next we all piled into the van and headed to No Limit Bar....i mean PILED in like clowns in the volkswagon...

I didnt know No Limit offered rooms



photo bomb

sign in the rest room




as I said before in the report, most of the time that we stop here, I head across to pewees...didn t even know about the back area..

smoking section out back..




and the group pic

----------


## groove16

somewhere during this trip, Ben had become an honorary canadian...that honor had been bestowed on me a couple trips back by Rinakim and Larry....Ben took pride in the appointment, leading the van in the singing of the canadian national anthem...OH CANADA,.....lol.....

we pile into the van and head to the corner bar for the next round...we send Champion on the way, as we plan on walking from here...








the gingers



and the group





we decide it is time for our walk...thru town and down beach road....to travellers...



i think we refresh our beers and show people Bens room at travellers, then we head to Errols to continue the night...

----------


## groove16

and we finish up the night, guess where...yep...bourbon beach...lol...







beach dog


the fireman performs


the dj partied at our table with our group most of the night....kept calling us all canadians...lol


Bill, teh cig man....i met him a couple trips back...he is out every night walking from venue to venue, where the party is that night....good to have people looking out for you....

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## booger

> .


I agree

----------


## groove16

bellys out



the the last group pic of the remaining troopers



what a fun day!!!

----------


## Patricia

Whew!!  I'm beat from just looking at all the pictures  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Love all the group photos!
I never remember to take those.  :Smile:

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I agree with Patricia.  I'm tired and need a vacation! You all sure know how to party!

----------


## Roy Mon !

That sure was a fun night !! cant wait to do it again.

----------


## bjritz

If I counted correctly about 8 bars visited, about 2-3 stripes at each, maybe more, heh - that means ya'll went home with at least a 24 pack in your belly + any shots, sandwiches or brownies had along the way. Now that's a party!
Thanks for all the great pics. Fun time.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I think I caught a buzz looking at that last page.  Sheesh.

----------


## groove16

the fun continues....today would be wednesday, 4/30/14...

we sleep in after a few late nights...about 830 for me, about 10 for janet...I swim around in the pool until she gets up...we eat a late breakfast and do teh pool thing for awhile...dont really have any plans today...roy and I had signed up for a pub crawl today, but since we did the one on Monday, we didnt know...Janet and I decided to walk towards their room and see what was up for the day..we plan to stop by barbbarn to talk to our friends...on the way, we try to find our friend, Babelew...she stays at NBCC....she has a bottom floor with a great view on her veranda...it is the same room featured in Crushers trip report earlier in the year.....I just had to check out the view from the veranda....and it didnt disappoint...u walk right out of yur veranda, and witin 10 steps, you are in the sand of the beach, water about 50 yards away..........

----------


## groove16

as we sit with Babelew, we see RoyMon and Ginger walking by...they were headed in our direction, with the same idea in mind that I had...we call them over and spent another hour or so with Babelew...




check out the cigs


I stepped on a wasp...ginger helping me out....

----------


## groove16

we decide to head to Drifters...they do karaoke on wed....Janet likes this place....

Mr Sams...


this cat coould really sing...


they played an Elvis song, and my girl Ginger was singing in her seat


so they coaxed her to take the mic...

----------


## groove16

for those looking for a good deal on beers...buckets of red stripe..1000 for 6 at drifters....



we are joined by two true characters, GerryG and Tattoo Charlie





 




bellys out

----------


## groove16

group shot

----------


## justchuck

That looks like a nonstop party!

----------


## groove16

the sun goes down...

sunset from drifters



buckets of beer, bubba keg of rum punch...







after another great day in paradise, we go our separate ways to freshen up...

my table on our veranda...lol

what a mess

----------


## Patricia

Like your Red Stripe candle holders.....

----------


## groove16

tonight is Roy Mon and Ginger"s last night...I am gonna miss them so much...he wants to stay close to home, so we agree to roots bamboo, as there is a live band and no cover...we are getting ready to go when flip and jackie arrive, letting me know that they are planning on meeting rob and lisa here..some new boardies arrive today at travellers...so we go on a search party for the couple, but do not find them...we are joined by a couple girls from maryland and another couple girls...roy and sheri must have gotten tired of waiting, cuz here they are...lol





we move next door to Errols..spent a lot of time at Errols this trip

----------


## groove16

so we start towards roots bamboo...we stop at bourbon beach...lots of dancing, great music....we never make it to roots...lol

----------


## groove16

Janet and our friend Tony..we have known him since our first trip in 2009...






the DJ parties with us again tonight

----------


## groove16



----------


## davevols

Great report and epic pictures, going to hate when you come to the end of it.

Except that one picture at Drifters, in the sunset bunch, is that..........ewwww

----------


## groove16

> Great report and epic pictures, going to hate when you come to the end of it.
> 
> Except that one picture at Drifters, in the sunset bunch, is that..........ewwww


lol...yep, lol.....

missed u guys this year....

----------


## Lola

Wow you guys have some energy to party!  Compliments to Janet, I tief'd a couple shots of her hair to show my stylist...  :Big Grin:

----------


## obaygirl13

I've really enjoyed this report groove!  Possibly the best I have ever read!

----------


## mmoffat1980

I have to say Groove that the shots you take of Janet really show how beautiful she is and you manage to capture your love for her thru the lens. Great pics! Wish we had spent some time with you guys but I am living vicariously thru you as it seems we were two steps behind(even if you could find us!! :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## leigh

> Wow you guys have some energy to party!  Compliments to Janet, I tief'd a couple shots of her hair to show my stylist...


Thanks for the compliment! You are very sweet.  
It is a old fashioned shag haircut with long layers.  Some stylist can't do it.  My hairdresser uses a razor to do some of it.  Good luck!!!

Janet

----------


## leigh

> I have to say Groove that the shots you take of Janet really show how beautiful she is and you manage to capture your love for her thru the lens. Great pics! Wish we had spent some time with you guys but I am living vicariously thru you as it seems we were two steps behind(even if you could find us!!)


Thanks you for the kind words.  They helped brighten my day.  I only wish I would have spent more time with you all that afternoon at Drifters.  U both seem like a lot of fun.   Maybe our paths will cross again.  And right back at u girly u are beautiful, too.  

Janet

----------


## groove16

Thanks for all the comments...Yes, i have a very beautiful wife, and she has put up with me for 26+ years...

And we were so lucky to hook up with these other boardies who enjoyed Negril as much as we did....we don't go out at home...i do play softball on the weekends, but we never party like this..and janet is really out of her shell in negril...she is usually in bed by 1030, and drinks a case of beer a year, maybe, if nt on vacation....

we love the fact that we can listen to music and dance in the sand only a few minutes walk away from our room...wherever we are at...

----------


## groove16

the next day up on our trip was thursday 5/1/14...somewhere during the night, GerryG123 had asked Janet and I, along with Ben and Jackie, to join him in a trip to blue hole at roaring river...and we agreed, it was gonna be our only excursion this trip...well, last night was a long night after many long nights...lol...I got a call from Ben, he wasnt feeling well, and wasnt sure if he felt like going...I said, thats ok...we wont go either...well Janet really wanted to go....somehow, she talked ben into joining us...Thanks my buddy, cause I know u really didnt want to go...the van picked us up at travellers, and we had a FULL van, with Chickster, Tattoo Charlie, GerryG123, Flip and Jackie, and Janet and myself, along with Shayne, the driver...loaded the cooler with beer and ice, and we were off...we passed the blue hole that we thouhgt we were going to....lol...and on toward sav...

Negril did have an ambulance...i know because I saw it...It was on its side in the middle of the road....the story we got the next day was that it had a passenger on the way to hospital in sav when a motorcycle pulled out in front of it...flipped over trying to avoid the biker....

we get to the blue hole at roaring river...GerryG had called ahead and set us up with a tour guide, so we picked him up at the end of the road, and crunched up even more, we head up this dirt road for about .....20 yards...lol...got to an area where some constuction going on..as we toted the cooler towards the entrance, we are met by this lady...she explains to us htat she is the new owner and the place is closed for remodeling...what a disappointment...gerry pulls her to the side and talks her into letting us use the palce for a little while, since we drove all that way....

so here is the blue hole...basically a spring fed "bottomless pit" that is the beginning of roaring river...




the river winds thru the property






the group

----------


## groove16

.

----------


## booger

Gerry and his raft, LOL!

You didn't pee in the Blue Hole did you? I was told it is drinking water that supplies the surrounding area. Also, did you hit the cave? Place is pretty cool and sounds great if the drummers are playing. I loved the little area around there with a couple of rum bars here and there. They were charging $10 a head a couple of weeks ago, so we passed and hit the water a few hundred feet past the Blue Hole. The water was refreshing and our guide drank plenty from the flowing water.

great report Groove

----------


## groove16

It starts to rain...we head to a gazebo...

----------


## groove16

as we are leaving, the goats head down the road...if u look under the house, they were getting out of the rain...




we stop at this place for some lunch...chubbys...




some really good food, fed all of us for 3000J








and of course Janet finds a little girl to give goodies to..

----------


## groove16

> Gerry and his raft, LOL!
> 
> You didn't pee in the Blue Hole did you? I was told it is drinking water that supplies the surrounding area. Also, did you hit the cave? Place is pretty cool and sounds great if the drummers are playing. I loved the little area around there with a couple of rum bars here and there. They were charging $10 a head a couple of weeks ago, so we passed and hit the water a few hundred feet past the Blue Hole. The water was refreshing and our guide drank plenty from the flowing water.
> 
> great report Groove


lmao...did not pee in the blue hole...and if i did, couldnt tell u now!!!no we didnt get to explore anything...it is now on our to do list...the cave, i think maybe benjis paradise is there, didnt do any of it...

----------


## groove16

hey booger, so is the caves and other areas separate from the blue hole....what all is there, exactly?

----------


## booger

> hey booger, so is the caves and other areas separate from the blue hole....what all is there, exactly?


The cave is a 5 minute walk from the Blue Hole. You actually drove right by it on the way in. Make sure you check it out. Kingsley took us and set us up with a GREAT guide who looked after all of our needs. We had to pay a small fee to get in and tipped the guide, however I walked away feeling like it was a great value. He took us to numerous spots in the neighborhood and all the locals were very accommodating. I will for sure visit it again on my next reach. 

How far was the place you ate at from Roaring River? We ended up eating at a great place in Sav, but would much prefer to eat out in the Country.

----------


## groove16

yeah, i saw the path and gate on the left as we drove in....

the place we ate at was very close....i was in the back of the van, but i think it was actually on the sid road coming into the blue hole...about 5 minutes away, if that...on the right coming in....

----------


## Chickster

> yeah, i saw the path and gate on the left as we drove in....
> 
> the place we ate at was very close....i was in the back of the van, but i think it was actually on the sid road coming into the blue hole...about 5 minutes away, if that...on the right coming in....


that sounds about right Groove

----------


## koolbreeze

Nice report Groove!

----------


## groove16

thanks for the comments, guys....

----------


## groove16

after we get back from our trip, Janet decides to take a little nap...i am not a napping person, so I go hang at the pool....here is where I had my only complaint with Travellers...for a last few days, there have been signs on the property warning of construction going on from 10 until 4pm...well, for the most part, it didnt bother us, because we were rarely in the room...and when we were, the noise was not that close to us...but today, they were jack hammering in the room above ours...and it was loud...and steady...at about 3 pm, I go the the front desk and complain....i mean, most places offer a little discount or something to put up with construction...this was loud...well it was only an hour, it was to stop at 4pm, i was assured....well back at the pool, after about 20 minutes, i am approached by the manager and one of the owners sons...they wanted to apologize for the noise, and wanted to know if they could do anything to help...they offered t move me to another room, but i said i am leaving tomorrow and we got 30 minutes of noise left...so i have been offered a discount on my next stay...i'll see if they remember me and honor it...lol....he also heard that we were going to the soup kitchen and offered us a ride with the hotel driver....more on that later...

well 4 pm gets here, and at 405, they were still at it...but not for long...i found them and let them know that it was 4pm, and time to stop...they were happy to oblige...lmao...there was a couple sitting on their veranda, and they laughed at me when i told the workers what time it was



so we get moving and head to canoe for thurs party....lots of boardies there...Midiri, Babelew, spreadlove, Charlie, Big Shiny and Mango, ...

Sasanya entertains again

1st time meeting these guys..Midiri is a great guy...volunteers tutoring kids in math at the school...and the other two...just so happens they are the two that were on their veranda above, laughing at me yelling at the workers..they were also the couple we were looking for on our hunt a few nights ago...

Hi M and M...wish we would have gotten more time together..



some great gals here

----------


## groove16

after the party breaks up at canoe, we catch a ride down to the beach with an off duty constable...he is showing a friend of ours around, and was going our way...very good dude..picked his brain on a few things...lol

we decide on Step a Side for some jerk chicken for supper....Marshall has always had the best chicken, imo, and we have tried a few...never too dry....and he didnt disappoint us tonight, either...love us some step a side...





and I just noticed as i was uploading and sorting my pics...i have this exact radio at home...it is my camping box...lmao


we grab our chicken and head down the road to our room to eat...we walk the sidewalk...we see a couple kids on their porch as we pass....we get permission and give them some goodies

----------


## groove16

we eat, freshen up and head out for a little night life....

Janet and the 2 girls from Md, staying at travellers..

then we end up at bourbon beach for a few nightcaps...

it is pirate night at the beach...about 50 of them...think it was a wedding party...






we plan on getting home early tonight because we have an early morning..next thing we know, it is 130am...hehehe

next up...st anthonys kitchen...

----------


## Ktans

I gotta agree with obaygirl.....such a fantastic report!  Thank you!

----------


## justchuck

Great report, love it!

----------


## Jaherring

I noticed Shane the taxi driver in a few of your photos. He took us back to the airport for our flight home last feb, but we cant locate his number and we would like to see if he could pick us up in August. Do you have his number you could share? Thanks.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Groove.. I think those 2 girls were from Minnesota..

----------


## booger

> I noticed Shane the taxi driver in a few of your photos. He took us back to the airport for our flight home last feb, but we cant locate his number and we would like to see if he could pick us up in August. Do you have his number you could share? Thanks.


I know Gerry has it, so if he doesn't come around in a day or two I'll hit him up and get it for you.

----------


## jojo p

if it's the same Shane that Chickster gave me the card to, it's 876-572-3599.   He brought us back to our place from Seastar,
he's awesome.!!

----------


## Chickster

> if it's the same Shane that Chickster gave me the card to, it's 876-572-3599.   He brought us back to our place from Seastar,
> he's awesome.!!


that's the same guy Jojo...that's where my card went

----------


## groove16

> Groove.. I think those 2 girls were from Minnesota..


you arre right...Janet informed me of that last night...I did meet some people from maryland, though...not sure who right now...lol

----------


## groove16

....shanesamuels1@yahoo.com...

the number above is correct...

----------


## Jaherring

Thanks guys!

----------


## dash

Thanks for a great report. Too bad I missed you!

----------


## groove16

It is now Friday, May 2, 2014...we are up at 6 and in the car headed to St Anthonys Kitchen at 630...we made up about 60 individual bags of goodies to give out, and had a couple bags of gifts, toys, flash cards, books, ec...that we donated to the Kitchen...they give them out for birthdays, good grades, rewards for good deeds, etc....every morning the kids stop here for a meal before heading off to school...the also prepare lunches, cutting up veges, peppers, taters, etc...on this day, there are aobut 40 kids that come thru, of all ages...several pics of our morning...

waiting for my driver in front of travellers

our friend bettye and her friend doing their morning walk, 630am,  whew!!!


at the kitchen



this is Joan, who has her hands full today..the bus that takes the kids to school was vandalized and out of commision...she is arranging other transportation..


it is early, not much activity in the street yet

----------


## groove16

the colorful signs

----------


## booger

Someone vandalized the school bus used to take kids to school? How sad....

Hey Groove,
 You and Janet are givers as that is admirable. I have learned that vacation is not whole without some giving back. Respect man. And respect for getting up that early after a late nighter. I did the same thing to Pooper on this last trip where she had to get up and do a spay and neuter clinic after a late night. Not sure how she pulled it off as the next day was ROUGH for me. But she did and came back to Seastar beaming. Thanks to Seastar for providing an awesome driver. He took us to Summerset, dropped her off, took me to the beach, and checked in on her throughout the day to make sure all is good. He took my cell and reached out when he was ready to head back with her.

----------


## groove16

around the yard

----------


## groove16

this little girl really likes to see herself on the camera...she also took several of these photos...

----------


## Roy Mon !

" I have learned that vacation is not whole without some giving back"  I hear ya Booger and agree !!  Groove asked us for a couple days before we went home to go with him to St Anthony`s kitchen but we never really committed ( 6am wake up ) maybe played a roll ( shame on me ) giving back will be a must do for us in November.

----------


## groove16

Janet had a little trouble at the school that I didnt know about...she told me about this later at Drifters when we saw Joan again..there were a couple older guys that were in the yard...one came up to Janet and told her he didnt have any underwear on and then showed her...he asked for money and when she said she didnt have any money on her, he told her he put a curse on her and she would die tonight...when Janet told me this (5 hours later) i tell Joan about it..she says the same thing happened to her this morning and the guy was later arrested...good news is she made it through the night...lol...

----------


## groove16

back at travellers...we have to check out and move to legends...one last dip in this pool...im gonna miss this pool....

----------


## Roy Mon !

"he didnt have any underwear on and then showed her"    Shoulda told him you were staying at Hedo and it is FREE !!! LOL

----------


## Muzikdoc

A great trip and an awesome report!!  See you in November Groove????

----------


## groove16

we check into legends...our room






we have stayed at Legends twice..had the same room both times...we love it, although some on here do not...cant go wrong with room 310

----------


## Roy Mon !

"A great trip and an awesome report!! See you in November Groove???? " Crossing my fingers Muzikdoc.

----------


## Katho

> A great trip and an awesome report!!  See you in November Groove????





> "A great trip and an awesome report!! See you in November Groove???? " Crossing my fingers Muzikdoc.


I agree! Awesome report and...see you in November?!  :Wink:

----------


## Patricia

Ahhh....Legends  :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

Kudos to you and Janet. You made a lot of kids very happy at St. Anthonys.

----------


## groove16

> Someone vandalized the school bus used to take kids to school? How sad....
> 
> Hey Groove,
>  You and Janet are givers as that is admirable. I have learned that vacation is not whole without some giving back. Respect man. And respect for getting up that early after a late nighter. I did the same thing to Pooper on this last trip where she had to get up and do a spay and neuter clinic after a late night. Not sure how she pulled it off as the next day was ROUGH for me. But she did and came back to Seastar beaming. Thanks to Seastar for providing an awesome driver. He took us to Summerset, dropped her off, took me to the beach, and checked in on her throughout the day to make sure all is good. He took my cell and reached out when he was ready to head back with her.


hey buddy...

yes, if i remember correctly, someone "stole" the van at night, joy ride for awhile, it was found a couple miles away, with lots of damage...joan borrowed a small van, had a couple private drivers, and i think even paid a couple taxis to get the kids to school that day...her brother and family was visiting from kingston, and he helped by driving some of the kids...some great people who do what they can...

and yes, we try to give back...we know sandy does alot(cant call her pooper, lol) with the animals, and that is so great...we dont have kids, have 5 dogs and 2 cats....we take lots of stuff for the kids, but also 5 lbs of dog and cat food...

----------


## groove16

Hello to all my friends checking in....my arm is SO sore from all the twisting u guys are doing....lmao....Is turkey still on the menu in Negril?

----------


## groove16

we go to drifters on this friday afternoon...drifters is the new hot bar on the beach....we spent several days there and enjoyed it every time...10.00 for bucket of beer....400 for hotdog and fries...on this friday we had a great gathering of boardies and friends...Lisa, Rob, Flip & Jackie, Big Shiny and Mango, Joan from st anthonys, Mmoffat1980, Babelew, Spreadlove, Tattoo Charlie, Robin Banks...



Robin Banks



the green bay G and the Georgia G


Joan from St Anthonys



Flip's Flop opener...

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> good news is she made it through the night...lol...


Anyone else laugh REALLY hard at this? 
More great pics my friend!
Now....what's this about November?
See ya then man!

----------


## groove16

Janet feeding the dog


flip's famous photo bomb
(on that note, we were at seastar party one saturday night...he was even photo bombing a few strangers photos....lmao
 



can u tell we are having fun? Flips flop opener



jet ski storage



bird on her shoulder

----------


## groove16

gave a few gifts to the girl



i wish a had a pic of big shiny in here...maybe he will share

----------


## groove16

after we left drifters, some want to try out Kennys, the chinese place at Errols...I havent heard any complaints yet...

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Haha! What?........you mean like this one? 



I think that afternoon was the most fun we had this trip! 
Thanks for all the photos that I'm totally going to repost sometime.  :Smile:

----------


## mmoffat1980

> we check into legends...our room
> 
> Attachment 37336
> Attachment 37339
> Attachment 37341
> Attachment 37348Attachment 37350
> Attachment 37351
> we have stayed at Legends twice..had the same room both times...we love it, although some on here do not...cant go wrong with room 310


We stayed here when we got married in 2012. And while the food was not much to write home about the staff was great(we still stop and see Mike every time we walk by!) and the room was clean and suited our very limited needs. For the price I agree its a good deal!

----------


## mmoffat1980

sorry I didn't mean to reattach all the pics to my reply. AND FOR THE RECORD, Flips shoe opener still gives me the hee-bee-gee-bee's!!! Since we all have made it out on the other side I guess no diseases were caught, all I know is I was very glad that I don't drink stripes as my glass of rum didn't need to be involved in those shinanigans!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jaherring

Sad to see the jet skis not being enjoyed. They look pitiful just sitting there on dry land. Hopefully they will be back in the sea soon.

----------


## TAH

> Sad to see the jet skis not being enjoyed. They look pitiful just sitting there on dry land. Hopefully they will be back in the sea soon.


I'd like to see them in the sea too... on the bottom, as an artificial reef.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Fine Job, if I do say so myself.

----------


## Jaherring

Hopefully they will be operating the jet skis by end of august. We plan on riding a few times while we are in Negril.  :Cool:

----------


## mmoffat1980

My boss just literally LOL'D like nobodys business when she saw this. koodos to you sir!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26



----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

I have to admit that Flip opening beers with the bottom of his shoe was kinda gross.
They still tasted good though.  :Big Grin: 

I absolutely love Sheri's can cooler too. Soooooo fitting!

----------


## leigh

> I have to admit that Flip opening beers with the bottom of his shoe was kinda gross.
> They still tasted good though. 
> 
> I absolutely love Sheri's can cooler too. Soooooo fitting!


I like the flip flop opener.  In fact, I had him open all my beers with the shoe.  

FLIP--  Make sure to bring the shoes in November just in case I make it and need your help again.  LOL!

Janet

----------


## kaycee

I just came back from Legends...a short but good stay. :Smile:

----------


## kaycee

Love all your pics!!

----------


## rinakim

It made me laugh, it made me smile, and it made me cry  :Frown: 
Missed all of you guys so much and was so sad knowing that you were all there having such a great time for Boardie Bash week without us.
Hopefully all of the stars align and we get to all be there in November!
Thanks for the report Groove  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia

Where is Groove?  This can't be over yet ~~~

----------


## groove16

> It made me laugh, it made me smile, and it made me cry 
> Missed all of you guys so much and was so sad knowing that you were all there having such a great time for Boardie Bash week without us.
> Hopefully all of the stars align and we get to all be there in November!
> Thanks for the report Groove


my friends were trying to make me an honorary canadian one night...had to inform them that u guys already did that...lol

----------


## groove16

thanks for the comments...u finish this thing up this week...let me figure out wherre i left off and get my stuff together...

----------


## groove16

the trip continues..it is saturday 5/3/14...

beach day at Legends..




we still have quite a few things to give to kids, so i pack a bag and leave Janet to sun while I decide I might see kids in town...

kids playing cricket in a yard


this girl brittany was at the kitchen yesterday...


my walk back to the  beach, i pass the police station...did not stop for a drink, as some have...lol...


i cross the bridge and see a kid playing in the fish camp by the river...i go down and ask if i can give him some candy...gave him a few pieces and a couple small gifts...i ask if i can take a pic, like i always do, and the guy said sure, for 500J...I laughed, thought he waas joking, and said really..Yep..Ok, i just gave him more than 500J worth of stuff but Ok...lol...he said we didnt ask for that stuff...so i walked off...as he sat on  his motorcycle laughing at me...

anyway across the street at the craft market, i see a couple more kids...
made several kids happy here...

----------


## groove16

a couple more kids on the beach

----------


## kaycee

Cute kids! some of the pics aren't showing up  :Confused: 

Glad to see you are going to finish it up!

----------


## groove16

stupid pics...should b fixed now

----------


## kaycee

Yep, they are showing! Kids look happy to get candy and toys!

----------


## dash

Groove, great report. Great pics. I will remember you two always! Thanks

----------


## groove16

next up that night was the Seastar Sat night party...

----------


## groove16

I spot the drummer boy

----------


## groove16

...we end the night at bourbon beach, partying with the crew from bar b barn...

----------


## justchuck

I love all the pics, its like being at a nonstop party.  Your report is holding me over till I get there on Thursday, just two more sleeps!

----------


## groove16

Have a great time, chuck....

----------


## groove16

been busy...time to get this done...

it is now sunday...may 4, 2014...

another lazy day at legends....

----------


## groove16

walk toward bar b barn....




gave Patrick one of my softball jerseys...bet this big man could hit a ball...lol

----------


## groove16

chilled between the beach and the bar and the pool....Janet is a "sit at the bar and drink" type...I am a "fill my mug and go" type...

----------


## groove16

I did a beach walk to sunnyside and did some shaky video on my walk back...a few pics of the walk..

----------


## groove16

...

----------


## groove16

sunset and horses

----------


## groove16

the last few from sunday..a funny story..earlier in the day a young couple check into the  room next to us...they are sitting at the bar everytime I pass by....Janet says they are there the whole time...check in at 3pm...while I am waiting on the veranda for Janet to get ready, I see them head to their room..they pass by their room and go into the room next to them, the door was open...u hear a little scream, some I;m sorrys, and they figure out they were in the wrong room...so they are laughing, and go into the room next door, again the wrong room...i am laughing so hard, trying to tell them where their room is...funny stuff...
{ATTACH=CONFIG]37964[/ATTACH]



we brought some floating candles for the pool






our normal night out at bourbon beach
my posse

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures,thanks for sharing Groove!

----------


## Roy Mon !

I love those peace glasses that Fireman is wearing!! Great trip report groove , you sure took alot of pics.

----------


## Jaherring

Very nice!

----------


## goldilocks

Love your posse!

----------


## jojo p

Great pics groove , you and Janet sure are great travelers together, im hopeing to spend more time wit ya all
next time.  Way to fun!!!!!

----------


## kaycee

The beach dogs seem to love you! I'm going to attempt to finish my report, it's been giving me a hard time.

----------


## groove16

> The beach dogs seem to love you! I'm going to attempt to finish my report, it's been giving me a hard time.


trust me, I understand...never had this much trouble doing a trip report...

----------


## kaycee

> trust me, I understand...never had this much trouble doing a trip report...


Rob says things have been updated, so hopefully it helps.  :Smile:

----------


## groove16

this will be Monday 5/5/14...

we visit with bettye at barbbarn...
then we wait for the shuttle to Samsara, Legends sister property on the cliffs...
wading pool at samsara


water view


dining area and cottages


exit ladder from the water


lower level cliff


day beds


a look at blue cave castle

----------


## groove16

this brings me to one of my favorite activities in Negril...cliff jumping....I jump form several locations at samsara over the next couple hours..

----------


## groove16



----------


## groove16

the dining and bar area



view from the bar





pool

----------


## groove16

massage area

----------


## groove16

Janet and all our crap, lol

----------


## suziep55

Had a great time looking at all of your pictures and post...we've stayed at Samsara 3 times and really love it there but staying on the beach this next time. You all look like a fun group of people to party with.

----------


## kaycee

Love these pics!

----------


## groove16

I thought I had finished this thing up....well here goes

----------


## groove16

since it was Monday, we head to Red Dragon for some pork and cold red stripes...







and of course, we leave happy dogs on our trail...

----------


## groove16

we leave red dragon, and head down to Collettes Bar...it was our first trip to Collettes....

----------


## groove16

we spend our last night between our place at legends, our frinds place at barbbarn, and partying at bourbon beach...

----------


## groove16

after we close down bourbon beach, we have decided we were gonna enjoy it as long as we can....WE CAN SLEEP ON THE PLANE...lol...but everything is dead..although not our thing, we even walked by las vegas to see if anything was going on...not even open tonight...so we head back to the room...
we sit on our veranda, and Janet gets on fb...she notices a post from flip...it is timestamped at 3am, only about 15 minutes ago...i message him...he is still up, and has the same idea...sleep on the plane...so we agree to meet at our new favortie place...Errols....

my buddy patrick is there, wearing my Next level jersy i gave him earlier that day....
we hang for about an hour, i guess....get back to the room in time for 420...am...lol...
bartender at errols is Tat....

----------


## groove16

after about 2 hours sleep, we say goodbye to our friends until next time, get the last minute swim in and we are off to the airport..

----------


## groove16

and that is it....we both slept most of the way to the airport....seeing this sign is always a very sad sight....



flight and getting home uneventful...back to work we go...

----------


## TAH

Congrats on a report well done. Really high quality trip report. I've thought about doing one for our last trip (it was a real adventure), but I just can't invest that much time...

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks Groove - always a pleasure to "tag along" with you and Janet Claus  :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for another great report, it sounds like your trip was quite memorable.  Loved all the pics, it made it seem like we were right there.  Now, I gotta get busy on a report, but it won't be quite as interesting as yours.

----------


## davevols

Thanks for taking the time to post these epic reports, they get better every year.

Hope our schedule works out to make another bash next year.

----------


## billndonna

Thanks for sharing all the great times and pictures,great job Groove!

----------


## Roy Mon !

Great job on the trip report my friend !! Crossing our fingers for November.

----------


## iowagirl

Thanks so much for the great report and awesome pictures, Groove!  It was a fun ride!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Great report.  Thanks for taking the time.

----------


## suziep55

Thanks for putting a great big smile on my face...so close yet so far away!!! counting the days  :Cool:

----------


## bjritz

One of the best trip reports yet! Enjoyed tagging along.
The look on Flips face at Errols is priceless.

----------


## Roy Mon !

> One of the best trip reports yet! Enjoyed tagging along.
> The look on Flips face at Errols is priceless.


Lol , was thinking the same.

----------


## kaycee

A nice end to an excellent trip report.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I was effed up.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

> I was effed up.


No way!!!  :Smile: 

Thanks again Groove! Another "highly" successful trip report my friend! You guys are a blast! See ya next time, whenever that may be. (I'm thinking November)

----------


## jimnkim

Great report, Thanks

----------


## Lola

You party like this on vacation, what are you guys like at home, REALLY?!!?

Enjoying my layered haircut, cutting in bangs was key!  :Cool:

----------


## Ladynegril

Enjoyed your report immensely. thanks for taking us along. Come on October  :Cool:

----------

